# ps4 ****ed it up!!!!



## KangalLover (Dec 26, 2012)

as a sony and playstation fan it's hard to say: but the lunch games of ps4 are really disappointing:no.
knack in metacritics is 59/100 :flush
and killzone sf is 74/100. and i heard that it's a.i is actually dumber than killzone 2.
congratulations to sony for disappointing everybody:clap


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Killzone gonna be a beast. I can care less about AI. I don't buy a game because of AI. Them graphics, lighting, and Gameplay looks amazing.

what's more disappointing is there's 4-5 reports of PS4's being broken already and it hasn't even been released yet..And it don't support MP3s.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

It makes me wonder why Sony and Microsoft are rushing these systems out of the gate so quickly in the first place.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

erasercrumbs said:


> It makes me wonder why Sony and Microsoft are rushing these systems out of the gate so quickly in the first place.


Holiday


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

PS4 is underwhelming, at least right now it is. Launch games are boring and the same old stuff we've been getting for years. Most of them are cross platform games, and from the comparison videos I've seen, they look the exact same, just sharper. And I'm sorry, but I hope Killzone flops. I'm so sick of horrible, generic shooters clogging up the industry. AI certainly matters if you like a game that actually encourages you to think and strategize. If the AI is bad, then the game is just another mindless $60 action movie. And keep in mind, this system is supposed to be far more advanced than what we have now in addition to being easy for developers to program on. So if the AI is bad, then the programmers are probably failures at their job and can't make a decent game to save their life.

Also, I can't stand this excuse people have as to why games don't look better than what we have now. Developers need time to get used to the hardware, buy again, these systems are supposed to be very easy to program for. In addition, wouldn't these developers have been working on these games far ahead of time? So where is this supposed "next-gen" visual experience? Why should I buy a new console at launch if the games look the exact same and aren't even offering me anything new in terms of gameplay? Why not just stick with my existing systems?

I mean I'm excited for the PS4 and all, but nobody is ever going to convince me that the thing is worth anything more than it claims to be at this moment. The massive hype and fanboyism is just starting to get to me. People need to learn to keep their expectations in check.

In any case, I look forward to the day where I can finally start to take interest in the system.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

cloud90 said:


> Holiday


I'm thinking Christmas 2014 would have been a better time.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm not really surprised. There always seems to be very few good launch titles for any console. I can't remember there being a single PS3 game I enjoyed that came out in 2006, the good titles only started to come around in 2008. Same goes for the 360, though it had a few more enjoyable titles in 2006, a year after its release.

The only consoles that seem to get some decent launch titles are Nintendo consoles, though even they have been lackluster this generation. Wii U had a terrible launch lineup and it still doesn't have any good games for it besides Pikmin 3, imho. 3DS had a so-so launch lineup, but it has a pretty good library of games now.

Give the PS4 and Xbox One a year or two and both consoles will start raking up some good titles.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I wish we could go back to the days where we would get genre defining games like Super Mario 64 that made you say, "Okay, THIS is why I need to buy a new console." The Wii U just had another generic 2D Mario game that nobody cared about. Certainly not a reason to go out and spend your money.

Funny enough, I see quite a few parallels in the Wii U launch games and the PS4 launch games. It's honestly like nobody even wants to try anymore.


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

Launch games have always been mediocre for the most part. This is nothing new.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

And yet there will undoubtedly be a giant *** camp out at every retailer with a midnight release tomorrow.


----------



## Time Traveler (Sep 11, 2013)

Wait a year never any good games out till then any way that's what i do


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

They need to make a console where you can plug your brain in and have virtual sex with other people across the world.


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

GotAnxiety said:


> They need to make a console where you can plug your brain in and have virtual sex with other people across the world.


I can see this honestly happening.

And yeah, despite the systems being easy to program for, it's still gotta take time for them to fully be taken advantage of. Nothing worth having comes easy, though this idea seems to be dying in the gaming industry with cash cow shooters filling the shelves yearly.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

The launch games aren't really that bad. It's just not something that encourages me to run out and buy a new system. I'm just kind of burnt on next gen in general because all 3 companies seem to be putting forth half-baked ideas. All I ask is for them to help me get excited for new systems again.

I actually read some of the reviews on PS4 on metacritic and it seems like there's some mixed opinions. Apparently some of them feel it's only like they're talking a half-step forward rather than trying to usher in a new generation. Of course that could be due to the launch games as well, so we'll see what changes within the next year or so.

I'm also hearing these crazy reports about consoles breaking really fast. Even IGN's console broke. It could just be that a few people part of a significantly greater amount of people got broken consoles and reported them, but when a major news site's console breaks, you know somethings up. And I'm also hearing that the system runs too hot. I guess sometimes it pays to be a cynic :b


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

kimsungbabak said:


> the lunch games


Mmm, lunch games.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Launch line ups are never really that great anyway. The amount of hype over games like Killzone and Knack is just kind of silly, and in my opinion they still seem like good games. Asides from inFAMOUS, the only games I'm interested in on PS4 are going to be available on PS3 anyway (Watchdogs, Destiny, ACIV etc.). I was thinking of buying one around the time of inFAMOUS but now I'm starting to question that. I may put aside a little bit of cash and save it for further in the future, by then there may be a price drop and I can get some games used. 

I still find the release of new consoles very exciting; it's hard not to. But all of the hype is on the consoles themselves, rather than the games and I think people need to step back and breathe a bit. The only thing that could make me go "HOLY CRAP NEXT GEN FOREVERRR" is if tonight we see Naughty Dog release a new convincing IP, Bioware introduce their next Mass Effect game and we finally get Beyond Good and Evil 2. But we won't and that's OK; these things take time. But I don't want to spend £350 just so I can try out the new dashboard and stream my crappy gaming abilities on Twitch.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Neo said:


> The IGN article about overheating/broken retail PS4 units is probably the most concerning thing. It's made me a bit nervous about launch day.


This is why you never buy a launch console. Last gen had all sorts of overheating problems until they finally released the slim version.

Also, don't forget the wobble!






It's a $400 console and you have to prop it up with post it notes? What a piece of crap. :no


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I just watched the Killzone trailer and is it just me, or does this game not look at all visually impressive? Maybe it's because I'm not watching it in HD, but it just looks like a slightly better PS3 game to me. And I know I know, it's an early PS4 game, but once again, I don't understand why I should pay $399 for slightly better looking games right now. I couldn't care less about graphics and I still don't. I'm just not seeing the graphics hype, that's all.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

arnie said:


> This is why you never buy a launch console. Last gen had all sorts of overheating problems until they finally released the slim version.
> 
> Also, don't forget the wobble!
> 
> ...


I don't see why ppl worring about the wobble. It's no real issue. The bricking broken ps4s is the problem


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I just watched the Killzone trailer and is it just me, or does this game not look at all visually impressive? Maybe it's because I'm not watching it in HD, but it just looks like a slightly better PS3 game to me. And I know I know, it's an early PS4 game, but once again, I don't understand why I should pay $399 for slightly better looking games right now. I couldn't care less about graphics and I still don't. I'm just not seeing the graphics hype, that's all.


 Far More impressive then any game out tbh. And the trailers and most of the gameplay online is the old build. They upgraded the graphics, added effects, and lighting even more since last month.

Before and after of what the finale game will look like and the stuff they added.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Actually I did see some gameplay footage and it does look pretty nice. It looks like it has nice lighting and there's more detail. It just isn't that huge, significant jump some people said it was going to be. 

About the wobble issue, that doesn't look like a big deal, at least not right now. I guess it's a little odd because I've never owned a system that wobbled when you touched it like that, but I don't know if it's going to be that bad.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

cloud90 said:


> I don't see why ppl worring about the wobble. It's no real issue. The bricking broken ps4s is the problem


Because it's shoddy build quality. Sony could have spent 5 cents more per console to add another little rubber foot, but they cheaped out. Just like how MSFT cheaped out on the xbox 360 by leaving out the little spacers in the dvd drive so it would scratch discs. Little things like this annoy me. It shows they don't care about making a quality product.

There's no way I would buy this console until they fix all the issues.


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

arnie said:


> This is why you never buy a launch console. Last gen had all sorts of overheating problems until they finally released the slim version.
> 
> Also, don't forget the wobble!
> 
> ...


Damn it, it's too late to cancel my preorder! >_<

I can't believe it. Sony, you had me with the specs, you had me with the price, you had me with the games. But you've lost me with this. I think I might just sit this gen out...unacceptable.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't understand why the whole 'wobble' thing is such a big deal. A you planning on constantly pushing down on your console, just to watch it wobble? I barely ever touch my PS3 or 360, since I turn them on/off with the controller, and usually eject discs the same way, so it isn't going to be a concern for me in the slightest.

It's a launch console, so it's bound to have problems, it's just inevitable. I would be far more worried about how high the failure rate this console is going to have, rather than a little wobbling.

And Sony, Microsoft or Nintendo don't really care about making quality products, they care about making money, just like any other company. As long as they aren't getting a massive loads of complaints about their products and they're selling steadily, I'm sure they could care less about any defects their consoles have.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

I wonder if now it's making sense WHY Sony delayed the launch of the PS4 in Japan. Not only to take advantage of christmas shopping, but I now wonder if they knew the launch would be weak, and the manufacturing that came out of Foxconn not quite flawless...


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

Wait 12-18 months, let the early adopters engage in the usual public beta of red rings, blue glows, green blips and orange buzzes of illness, suffering and death. Give the developers a bit of time to get their heads around all the usual trans-dimensional caches, emotional but often depressed warp drive engines, multi-phasic faster than lightspeed but not really quantum super-duper memory interface thingamijigs.

Wait for several firmware revisions and a price drop and then buy one. Anybody who buys a console within the first year of release and doesn't expect to experience a degree of disappointment and pain hasn't been paying as much attention over the last 10 - 15 years as they should have been.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I think it's worth sticking out this generation for at least another year. There's still plenty of games being released for the PS3/360, plus there's going to be some price drops on older games. Besides, a good portion of the games for PS4 next year are either going to be ports of current gen games or they don't have a solid release date yet. And for some people, $399 is still too much money, regardless of how powerful the PS4 claims to be. I wouldn't even buy it at $399 if it was powerful enough to let me time travel. Most of the games I want won't be out until late next year at least.

The only compelling reason to buy a new console right now is because you want to have the latest tech first. That's about it.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I think it's worth sticking out this generation for at least another year. There's still plenty of games being released for the PS3/360, plus there's going to be some price drops on older games. Besides, a good portion of the games for PS4 next year are either going to be ports of current gen games or they don't have a solid release date yet. And for some people, $399 is still too much money, regardless of how powerful the PS4 claims to be. I wouldn't even buy it at $399 if it was powerful enough to let me time travel. Most of the games I want won't be out until late next year at least.
> 
> The only compelling reason to buy a new console right now is because you want to have the latest tech first. That's about it.


Not to mention there are still games waiting to be released that won't even be on the next-gen consoles (e.g. Dark Souls 2, Gran Turismo 6, Tales of Symphonia Chronicles, etc.)

Admittedly I am getting both the Xbox One and PS4 this year, mainly because video games are such a big hobby of mine that I want the newest consoles ASAP. I know it isn't exactly a good idea, considering launch consoles usually have high failure rates, high prices and there aren't many games released for new consoles until about 1-2 years in, but the logical side of my brain just switches off when it comes to games.


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

I always wait a long while before buying the latest console anyway. It's always the games that matter the most.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Uh, is anybody checking out amazon reviews? There's a _lot_ of one star reviews on there, over 200 to be specific. People are saying their system arrived broken. Not sure how widespread a problem this really is, but it's kind of sad that so many people are reporting broken systems. I figured the least they could do is make sure people could turn them on.

I mean damn. Even the Wii U with the massive amount of trolling and hate parading never got that kind of negative attention on amazon. This might hurt the PS4s reputation. We'll wait and see.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Uh, is anybody checking out amazon reviews? There's a _lot_ of one star reviews on there, over 200 to be specific. People are saying their system arrived broken. Not sure how widespread a problem this really is, but it's kind of sad that so many people are reporting broken systems. I figured the least they could do is make sure people could turn them on.
> 
> I mean damn. Even the Wii U with the massive amount of trolling and hate parading never got that kind of negative attention on amazon. This might hurt the PS4s reputation. We'll wait and see.


People with broken systems are much more likely to write a review than when everything works okay.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I know. I'm sure this isn't happening to a significant portion of consoles. I've just never seen this many negative reviews before. There's over 350 now. Someone clearly screwed up. People are saying amazon might be at fault because they didn't pack the box correctly. Oh well. Guess it isn't my problem.


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I just watched the Killzone trailer and is it just me, or does this game not look at all visually impressive? Maybe it's because I'm not watching it in HD, but it just looks like a slightly better PS3 game to me. And I know I know, it's an early PS4 game, but once again, I don't understand why I should pay $399 for slightly better looking games right now. I couldn't care less about graphics and I still don't. I'm just not seeing the graphics hype, that's all.


You'd pay 399$ instead of a mere 249$ for that next-gen beta testing.
Horribad software launches, glitchy UI and connection issues.​


----------



## The Enclave (May 10, 2013)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Uh, is anybody checking out amazon reviews? There's a _lot_ of one star reviews on there, over 200 to be specific. People are saying their system arrived broken. Not sure how widespread a problem this really is, but it's kind of sad that so many people are reporting broken systems. I figured the least they could do is make sure people could turn them on.
> 
> I mean damn. Even the Wii U with the massive amount of trolling and hate parading never got that kind of negative attention on amazon. This might hurt the PS4s reputation. We'll wait and see.


Or it could just be fanboys trying to overblow the whole thing.

Xbox fans have been trying it for a while now, and the Xbone has very little going for it, so I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

The Enclave said:


> Or it could just be fanboys trying to overblow the whole thing.
> 
> Xbox fans have been trying it for a while now, and the Xbone has very little going for it, so I wouldn't be surprised.


I'm not so sure. Many of these reviews are coming from verified purchases. I doubt Xbox fanboys would go out of their way to buy a system they hate just to trash it. There are some unverified reviews that are obvious trolling, but many of them seem legit.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Uh, is anybody checking out amazon reviews? There's a _lot_ of one star reviews on there, over 200 to be specific. People are saying their system arrived broken. Not sure how widespread a problem this really is, but it's kind of sad that so many people are reporting broken systems. I figured the least they could do is make sure people could turn them on.
> 
> I mean damn. Even the Wii U with the massive amount of trolling and hate parading never got that kind of negative attention on amazon. This might hurt the PS4s reputation. We'll wait and see.


Hopefully it won't be as bad as the Xbox 360 launch consoles. Although there isn't an concrete evidence on just how many early 360s got the "Red Ring of Death", be it 54% or 27% or 1% or whatever, obviously quite a hefty number of 360s were failing since Microsoft had to extend the warranty to 3 years, and lost out on a lot of money due to repairs/refunds.

If the PS4 suffers a similar fate, I think it will definitely hurt its reputation, but that doesn't mean it won't be able to bounce back on its feet again when Sony inevitably resolves the issue. 360s still sold nearly 80 million consoles, around the same amount as the PS3.

I'm really interested to see whether or not the Xbox One gets similar 1 star reviews and complaints of broken consoles.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Salvador Dali said:


> Hopefully it won't be as bad as the Xbox 360 launch consoles. Although there isn't an concrete evidence on just how many early 360s got the "Red Ring of Death", be it 54% or 27% or 1% or whatever, obviously quite a hefty number of 360s were failing since Microsoft had to extend the warranty to 3 years, and lost out on a lot of money due to repairs/refunds.
> 
> If the PS4 suffers a similar fate, I think it will definitely hurt its reputation, but that doesn't mean it won't be able to bounce back on its feet again when Sony inevitably resolves the issue. 360s still sold nearly 80 million consoles, around the same amount as the PS3.
> 
> I'm really interested to see whether or not the Xbox One gets similar 1 star reviews and complaints of broken consoles.


It wouldn't surprise me one bit if they did. The Sony fanboys will likely retaliate somehow... :roll


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

It could have just been some manufacturing issue, or maybe amazon's packaging really sucks. It's way too early to tell if this is a widespread problem or not, but if it is, I can't say I'm surprised. You just can't trust these big corporations anymore, especially in a day and age where products are manufactured more cheaply to save money. 

But still, it's only over 450 one star reviews (some of them being troll reviews) compared to the million or so systems out there. We'll see what happens within the next few months.

There's just gotta be something up. Sony as a company is doing pretty poorly right now and they've even said that the PS4 needs to be successful for them, so I don't think they would be that stupid.


----------

